
A DIY Origami Notebook to Keep in Your Jeans' Small Pocket - RBerenguel
http://www.mostlymaths.net/2011/01/diy-origami-notebook-to-keep-in-your.html
======
codeup
Also check out the _PocketMod_. It has similar foldings, is customizable with
"mods" and has its own website since 2005: <http://www.pocketmod.com/>

~~~
RBerenguel
I got the idea from the pocketmod, but mine has more pages (more cuts) and is
smaller. Or at least, that was the way it was when I last checked its website.

~~~
codeup
So you basically forked a piece of paper!

~~~
RBerenguel
More or less :) I wanted more pages, and I like it smaller, too.

------
hopeless
Nice idea, although technically it's not origami if you need to cut the paper.

~~~
hartror
Yeah it is Kirigami if you cut it. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirigami>

~~~
hopeless
Oh, didn't know that. Thanks!

------
nkurz
Nice article! If anyone is having trouble figuring out the pictures exactly
what to do, my girlfriend did some illustrations for Poets and Writers
Magazine that might complement them:

<http://www.pw.org/content/diy_how_to_make_and_bind_chapbooks>

I think the first one ("DIY: How to Make a Pocket-Size Book") is the same as
what is illustrated here, but I linked to the top in case people are
interested in the other stitched variations too. The first half is how to set
up a template in Word, and the second half (starting at #13) covers what this
article does in a slightly different style.

~~~
RBerenguel
In the link is the same as the PocketMod, only 8 pages. I got the idea from
the PM, I just wanted more pages. As a side effect they had to be smaller,
which was good because my to-do is usually pretty short, but I like to start a
new one for each day.

------
discipline
Here's a simpler version. It has only 8 pages, but the pages are somewhat
larger and the whole booklet sits flatter in a pocket. Here goes:

1) Fold (8.5x11) sheet of paper in half (like a hamburger, not a hot dog - in
other words, don't fold it "lengthwise".)(Make all folds like this).

2) Fold in half again.

3) Fold in half again.

4) Now open (twice), so you're looking at the paper after the first fold. You
should be holding it in landscape orientation in front of you. The fold should
be at the top and the paper should be open at the bottom.

5) See the vertical line running down the center? Rip (or cut, but ripping
works just fine) that line to the halfway mark (the center of the page).
(You're almost done.)

6) Now open the paper all the way, and refold it once lengthwise (like a
hotdog). You should be able to grab an end in each hand and see an open
diamond shape (rhomboid) in the middle.

7) Gently push the two ends towards the center. You'll see the bottom page
start to collapse and fold into the page in your left hand. Just keep folding
the pages onto each other, and fold the 4th/last one to make the back
page/cover. Voila!

Let me know if I need to clarify my instructions.

~~~
RBerenguel
This is the idea in pocketmod.com. I see I should have linked it from my own
post, for people wanting bigger pages. Also, if you happen to have A3 paper
(or "double Legal"), you can use my method to create a bigger version of yours
with more pages

------
nealb
Thanks! Very simple and convenient, only problem I had was a little
uncertainty with the folding direction after the last cuts.

There are 12 pages when complete (not counting front and back cover) for
anyone wondering.

------
Jun8
Awesome! Not only useful but elegant, too.

My problem with Moleskins, etc. is that I always lose them, since they're
either hard to stick in your jeans pockets or make you uncomfortable if you do
so.

------
kschua
Brilliant! Thanks for sharing this. I am going to make one of this.

The thing that makes it wonderful is that if I ever need an A4 paper, I can
just unfold it!

Another activity for me to do with my daughter :)

------
dave1619
I tried but couldn't figure it out, so my wife had to help me (it helps click
to zoom into the picture). After making it, I have to say it's pretty lame.

------
cmelbye
I can't figure it out after "Pinch this side" near the end. I feel like
there's a step he's not showing.

~~~
RBerenguel
Maybe I forgot to take a picture, I'll check tomorrow. Just try to make it
flat, from the side it should look like a cross. Now I think about it, that
picture is very misleading, I'll change it tomorrow morning, thanks for making
me think about it!

------
wallflower
If you like origami:

<http://www.pbs.org/independentlens/between-the-folds/>

~~~
RBerenguel
Nice site. I folded a simpler version of that "stacked thing" on the right
side: it is very fun and looks very nice even done with cheap standard grade
paper (although the depicted version is amazing). The design below-left is
likely to be Paul Jackson's, he loves this kind of abstract "snake-skin-like"
structures.

If you happen to like origami... These masks are terrific:
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/origamijoel/sets/1783175/> I started to pre-
crease a sheet with triangles to try to do one of these but got tired middle-
way. It is amazing the work he does with these.

------
ck2
What happens when you forget it and accidentally wash it?

~~~
brudgers
It becomes wet.

~~~
RBerenguel
<i>Really</i> wet!

